# DSL Modem/ WiFi Router: How to only use WiFi?



## Charlie Fingers (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a Westell VersaLink 327W DSL modem/ WiFi router that I thought I could use for a WiFi LAN around my house. The only thing is that I have AllTell DSL through a Speedstream 5200 DSL modem already and would just like to use the WiFi part of the Westell.

Can this be done?

If so, could someone walk me through it?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------

